# Anyone done a closed end kitless rollerball or ballpoint?



## GeorgeS (Mar 2, 2016)

I have a project in mind and could use one of the kits that PSI sells but I don't want a clip on this project so I'm wondering if there is a cheaper way than using one of these and not installing the clip. I don't want to do a fountain pen which would be easier because I could just try threading the blanks but I think more people will be interested if it wasn't a fountain pen. Im also not so sure how well I can thread.


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 2, 2016)

@duncsuss is a whiz at kitless stuff.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes, Duncan is definitely the guy to talk to about kitless. 

If you want to accomplish the task with a kit, you can use any rollerball kit that you'd like to. You just don't use all the components. Here's a fountain pen I did with an Atrax kit. I have a few more in the works - including at least one rollerball. The Atrax rollerball kit isn't expensive, but I've been happy with the quality for about $10. A Jr. Gent II Rollerball kit is another option at about the same $10 price. Of course, you can use any kit you want, but for me I'm not wanting to buy a $30+ kit just to use about, or a little less than, half the components.

The one thing that you need to do is check for how deep into the lower end you need to drill to accommodate the rollerball refill and the spring. Take a pen made from the kit you intend to use, use the depth end of your calipers, and measure how deep you need to drill. If you're a little off, the spring will compensate - compress if you're a little short, can stretch the spring or get a longer one if you're a little deep on the hole.

If you're not in any hurry, I can show the process for you on the next double closed end pen I make, which is likely to be a rollerball.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 2, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I can show the process for you on the next double closed end pen I make, which is likely to be a rollerball.



Oh yes sir....please do...


----------



## Sprung (Mar 2, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Oh yes sir....please do...



Will do! Might be a little bit, depending on how the next few weeks go. I'm back to being able to turn small items, but we're on baby watch right now - pretty much any day now!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 2, 2016)

Definitely interested Matt in your tutorial when you can. Good luck with the baby!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 2, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Definitely interested Matt in your tutorial when you can. Good luck with the baby!



Thanks, George!

As I said to Marc, it might be a little bit, but I'll post something when I can. I have a handful of orders to finish up first and will try to make that pen be my next one after that.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 2, 2016)

What's more important? A tutorial for us or a new baby? Wait don't answer that.....somebody's going to be offended. LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 2, 2016)

George, I'm not sure what exactly you're trying to do -- a "kitless rollerball or ballpoint" is quite different than starting with a kit and just leaving a few of the parts in the bag.

Do you want to make a ballpoint/rollerball that has a body and a separate cap? A cap can screw on or it can push on -- one way requires you to make threads, the other can take a while to get the fit perfect, but doesn't require a tap & die.

If you want to make a ballpoint that doesn't retract and doesn't have a cap, there's a simple way with a brass tube and a pen nose cone that fits the tube "snug" (but not the normal tight press-fit).


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 2, 2016)

@duncsuss I'm looking to make a pen with a cap. Preferably screw on. I'm wondering if I cannot get the threads down if there is a way to buy just the necessary parts to press in to make a screw on cap without leaving parts in the bag.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 3, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> @duncsuss I'm looking to make a pen with a cap. Preferably screw on. I'm wondering if I cannot get the threads down if there is a way to buy just the necessary parts to press in to make a screw on cap without leaving parts in the bag.


Got it. The components you'd need would be the brass tubes (for the threaded "couplers" to press into) and the two "couplers" -- which might involve several pieces each since they are often built up with decorative washers. You'd need the nose-cone that screws into the lower barrel coupler. For a rollerball it's best to put a spring in the tail end of the lower barrel.

I think your best bet for buying these parts would be Ed Brown at ExoticBlanks -- on THIS PAGE you can see he sells "Center Band Inserts" for several different pen types (Baron, Jr II, Emperor, Triton) and elsewhere on the site you can find the brass tubes to go with one of those kits. If you email him or phone and ask nicely he might also sell you the nose cone as a separate item.


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks Duncan! That's exactly what I was looking for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

